# How Long Does a 2kg CO2 Supply Last (Roughly)



## bugs (16 Oct 2018)

I realise this is like asking how long is a piece of string; however, I'd like to get some idea of how long my 2kg fire extinguisher will last - just so I can get a replacement in good time.

Foolishly I neglected to follow some good advice to weigh the extinguisher when it was full and work out what net weight it would be when empty (i.e. total weigh minus 2kg).

I'm running at about 20 bpm.

Cheers


----------



## Edward Shave (17 Oct 2018)

Don't know he answer to your question as I'm still on my first 2kg bottle


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2018)

At 20 bubbles a minute,  it will last a long time!
A complete guess but at that rate I would say 10 months or more.
For a average 100l tank running around 3bps, you could expect 3 months +


----------



## bugs (17 Oct 2018)

Thank you, both.


----------



## Zeus. (17 Oct 2018)

Depends on lots of factors check out the CO2 database


----------



## ian_m (17 Oct 2018)

For me 0.013gr CO2 per litre tank water per hour. You can work it out for your tank volume and CO2 duration.

As for weight my FE and regulator come in at 5.4Kg when full dropping to 3.4Kg when empty.


----------



## bugs (15 Dec 2018)

Mine recently ran out... The replacement revealed a small leak from the reg...


----------



## Barbara Turner (15 Dec 2018)

I get through 1 every - 6 weeks roughly for a 350L tank. 
My current bottle was slightly lighter when full at 4.8kg, often when there tested the full weight is recorded. I think the empty / tare weight is stamped into the top of the bottle.


----------



## Tommy (15 Dec 2018)

Barbara Turner said:


> I get through 1 every - 6 weeks roughly for a 350L tank.
> My current bottle was slightly lighter when full at 4.8kg, often when there tested the full weight is recorded. I think the empty / tare weight is stamped into the top of the bottle.



Hi, if your going through them that quick you want to try and see if you can get one from a pub. they are big and should last you at least 6 months to a year.


----------



## Barbara Turner (16 Dec 2018)

Tommy said:


> Hi, if your going through them that quick you want to try and see if you can get one from a pub. they are big and should last you at least 6 months to a year.



I bought 4   - 2kg fe  for £20 before I left Sheffield, there all out of test. I really wanted to swap to the 5kg fe as there £10 each and only marginally bigger. but they seem as rare as rocking horse poo.

I'll have to price up my options when I start tm running low.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Dec 2018)

CO2 used Database - its rough but it shows a complete range of CO2 used rates for different injection methods


----------

